# ******Bag Rock Salt and Calcium For sale*******



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

We have bagged Rock Salt for 5.45 per bag by the truck load in the St. Louis Area. (Price may be slightly different depending on delivery address.)
We also have Calcium pellets buy the 50lb. bag for 14.95 per bag to St.Louis, MO (Price may be slightly different depending on delivery address.)

Call for a price in your area.
ASI Management / SaltBin.com
314-614-2100


----------



## Brook (Dec 15, 2007)

I can beat these prices. Only in Michigan


----------

